# Which Video Gaming System And Why?



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Our son who is now almost 7 has been begging for a wii gaming system lately, cause ALL of his friends have one except him








We have managed to hold him off so far, but it seems like we're beginning to lose the fight.
We were at a friend's house the other night and the kids were playing wii games...when it was time to go home (11:00 pm), ds had his hands over his face, bawling like his dog just got run over. He didn't think it was very funny when I said something about him cryiing "wii wii wii, all the way home"









So, now I'm asking all you experienced gaming parents, which system would be a good one and why?
I'm pricing these things, and a wii bundle can run anywhere from $249.00 to $599.00...holy c-rap!

Christmas is nearing, I gotta start thinking about making a move soon, cause they will be impossible to find in another month or so...


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

For that age I would suggest a Nintendo DS Lite around $129. There are tons of games available and it goes easily in the car.

My DS 13 and DD 12 each have one and that is what they take with them. At home we have a xbox 360 for the DS and DH !!!!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I say go with the Wii, my 4 yr old loves it ... and really it is fun for the whole family. You will find yourself playing it as well !!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I would say the wii. It seems like it is more aimed at the family / younger kids. (I'm 58 an I have one... for the Grandkids, of course).


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm 59 & WISH I had one.

More fun than the treadmill.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I personally like for the kids to have the wii becasue they are usually off their butts and moving. So for a home system this was and is my pick. Not to mention that the kiddos love it









For a portable console our girls are using the Nintendo DS Lite. As mentioned, lots of games, fairly cheap, very robust. What we were supprised to find out about the DS was how fantastically easy they all network together and talk to each other. The kids can easily hook up together to share games for group play. The range is really good too. When camping we had kids from 4 adjoining campsites all linked up while in their campers. The DS will also hook-up via wifi to the internet if you want it to. I have this disabled on my girls machines.

Another reason we went with the Nintendo platform for both is because of the excellent games: Super Mario, Mario Cart, Yoshi's Island, etc... I really prefer for my kids to enjoy these more harmless and simple games that still capture the imagination. We really don't allow them to be exposed to all of these popular killing, violent, gory games. The world has plenty of that already that they will soon be aware of. Help them to be kids for as long as possible.

So there's my vote. Nintendo all the way. They make good stuff


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> I'm 59 & WISH I had one.
> 
> More fun than the treadmill.


X2 - If I WHINE loud enough will Dawn buy me one?????


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

EEEK! Double Post! Sorry!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We have a Wii and LOVE IT. It is much more "family friendly". It can also be a pretty good work-out if you want it to.

DD has a DS (so do I) and DS has a Gameboy. They use those in the car mostly.

If you want a more mobile system, I would recommend the DS, but for a home system, the Wii is my prefered choice. We also have a PS2 and play the Wii more than anything.

Good Luck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get him the Wii for now. It will be fine for him for another 4-5 years. Then his tastes will change and he will want a high end system with great HD graphics (the Wii is capable of HD). Then you'll be looking at the xBox or PSP.

BTW...Guitar Hero III is awesome. Great for everyone in the family....and it has some great tunes.

As for the car..our kids each have a DS system, but they hardly use them in the car. They tend to read of play some type of road game.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> He didn't think it was very funny when I said something about him cryiing "wii wii wii, all the way home"


Too funny, Dawn!









I don't have one, but I did play on a friends Wii once. It was a blast! His whole family (5, 10 and 12) were playing it with me and I think that I had the most fun that day.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the great input









I guess my next question then, would be...Are the games compatible between say a Nintendo ds and the wii system, or do you have to buy different formatted games for each one?

Is Guitar Hero made for the wii system?

Forgive me for all the questions! I haven't owned a video game since Pong!


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

All three of our kids (ages 10, 8, and 5) have Gameboy Advance handhelds, but if we were buying now we would go with the DS because it's the newer version, and most of the games coming out now are for the DS.

They are campaigning for DSs, but what we figure that what we have is just fine and will last them . (yeah, I'm a party pooper, but I don't want to have more than one handheld system, too confusing)

If you don't want to spend a lot on the system but want to get games, check out the local game store, (EB Games is the chain here). They usually have a not-bad selection of used games and systems.

My kids use theirs at home, and in the car, and they are great for waiting rooms or other boring places. We do ban electronics for certain times of the day and most of the time while we're camping. And, no more gameboys in the bedroom anywhere near bedtime!









We have the xbox 360 (Daddy's present...and his brother works at Microsoft so we get games for birthdays and whatnot), but if we were going to purchase a system now I would lean toward the Wii. We have friends that have it and they all play, and the kids love to play when they go there. IF your son has played on the Wii, he already understands how to use it, and won't have to figure out the xbox controller (which still confuses me sometimes). The kids do love to play on the xbox but they would be more likely to be moving with the Wii.

My recommendation would be to look at prices, and if you or someone else will be playing with him at home, go for the Wii and see if you can find a good used hand-held. If he's going to be the only player, go for the new DS. If you buy a handheld/portable, be sure to also get the 12V charger.

Hope this is of some help!

Lynne


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

yes, you can use DS games in the Wii.
We have the Wii with Wii Fit, Mario cart, Guitar Hero Areosmith (on the way) and a few sports games, it is a workout and great family fun.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

WE just got a WII and the whole family plays it. When it was rainy last week we stayed inside and bowled for two hours I hope that we will use it like the board game nights we had when I was a kid. My 9 yr old would stay on it almost as long as the DW. They can play Lego Star Wars for hours. I like the pool game and the bowling, but a good old fashoined cow race is good too.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I got my DS a used DS lite from GameStop. He didn't want one until his sister had one. The Guitar Hero for the DS lite is cool. We buy mostly used games. Remember that at GameStop you have 7 days to return a game if they don't like it, and 30 day warranty on used games. I just had to return a game my DS thought he would like but hated it, no questions asked refund in full. A plus in my book, not having to fight over a return. Yeah, my kids pick up players as well.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

For us it is a wii. My 12 yr old daughter loves it. She just told me that the "Xbox is Lame" (what ever that means). I have noticed however, that there are limited games available for the wii vs. xbox or playstation









I think that for your sons age level, the wii is a better fit.

bbwb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One thing to point out with the DS...they are Wi-Fi enabled, so most games will allow one kid to own the game and the other kids(s) can connect to that machine and everyone plays from the one game. Pretty cool!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

I say go with the wii, they have games for any age. We work at a retirement community and the elderly love it as well, they actually have bowling tournaments against other communitites.

We just recently have gotten the wii fit and find it very challenging.

Go with the wii

Bob


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

campfirenut said:


> I say go with the wii, they have games for any age. We work at a retirement community and the elderly love it as well, they actually have bowling tournaments against other communitites.
> 
> We just recently have gotten the wii fit and find it very challenging.
> 
> ...


Being a gaming nut I have all the systems and they all have their different perks but with your son being 7 years old I would lean more toward the Wii. 
DS is not a bad choice either since you can play anywhere and if he has friends with DS's they could play together.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

So, if I go with the wii, what package would you all recommend??
There are quite a few beginning with just the basics (one of each controller and the console), all the way up to the bundle with a whole bunch games with or without the wii-fit.

Are there game packages to avoid and just purchase what we want later, or is the game bundle a must?
I know that we'll need 2 of each controllers, and those seem to come with the packages that come with 15 games or something like that.

I know he'll want the marios games and the Guitar Hero. Does the latter require an actual guitar made by Nintendo??


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

skippershe said:


> So, if I go with the wii, what package would you all recommend??
> There are quite a few beginning with just the basics (one of each controller and the console), all the way up to the bundle with a whole bunch games with or without the wii-fit.
> 
> Are there game packages to avoid and just purchase what we want later, or is the game bundle a must?
> ...


Lego Star Wars is really neat. If he's into either Legos or Star Wars (or Indiana Johns now, too), he'll love it. All three of mine do.

Can't help with package stuff, sorry.. I do know my girlfriend loves Guitar Hero, and she's in her mid-30s... =)

Lynne


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

We got our kids a wii for x-mas to use while we are out camping. The cost was somewhere in the range of $550 for the controlers, accessories and a few games. Its killing my wife and me because we want to play with it instead of it hidding in the closet.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> So, if I go with the wii, what package would you all recommend??
> There are quite a few beginning with just the basics (one of each controller and the console), all the way up to the bundle with a whole bunch games with or without the wii-fit.
> 
> Are there game packages to avoid and just purchase what we want later, or is the game bundle a must?
> ...


Guitar Hero will require a guitar that is Wii compatible in addition to the game. Brand new, the two could cost near $100.00

The Wii is a great system. Sherry, Lee (8) and myself play games on the system. The system will also play GameCube games, but you'll need an additional controller (<$35.00).

My suggestion is to buy the bundle with the Wii Sports disk. You'll get one controller and nunchuck controller. I think Sherry bought this for under $250.00 last Christmas. Then you can add an additional controller and nunchuck (< $50.00) and buy one game that your son really likes. We bought Lee Super Mario Galaxy. It took him a long time to play that game to final victory, and he still plays the game from time to time.

Wii Sports has bowling, baseball, tennis, boxing and golf. It is really fun to play.

Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Go with the Commodore 64, much better than the 128. You can use cartridge games or computer games. You can even get a floppy drive if you don't want to use the cassette drive. I think this is a much better system then the Vic 20. Yep this is quite the game system, state of the art.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

California Jim said:


> I personally like for the kids to have the wii becasue they are usually off their butts and moving. So for a home system this was and is my pick. Not to mention that the kiddos love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Jim said. And for the same reasons.

Mike


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Go with the Commodore 64, much better than the 128. You can use cartridge games or computer games. You can even get a floppy drive if you don't want to use the cassette drive. I think this is a much better system then the Vic 20. Yep this is quite the game system, state of the art.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> Go with the Commodore 64, much better than the 128. You can use cartridge games or computer games. You can even get a floppy drive if you don't want to use the cassette drive. I think this is a much better system then the Vic 20. Yep this is quite the game system, state of the art.


















[/quote]
Oh, so that was a joke eh??
Glad I didn't start a full on web search









Bill, You're such a giver...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Go with the Commodore 64, much better than the 128. You can use cartridge games or computer games. You can even get a floppy drive if you don't want to use the cassette drive. I think this is a much better system then the Vic 20. Yep this is quite the game system, state of the art.


















[/quote]
Oh, so that was a joke eh??
Glad I didn't start a full on web search









Bill, You're such a giver...








[/quote]








Yeah just kidding. I have a complete Commodore 64 system in the garage and one day I got it out when my DS was maybe 6 or 7. Well he was so excited as he looked at all the games I had and couldn't wait to try them out. Well I get it connected the to the TV fire it up and put in a Game Cartridge and give it to him, he plays the game for maybe 2 minutes and says he want to try a different game, well after about 4 games he looks at me and says these graphics suck, I didn't even know he knew that word. So I take it apart put it back into the box and it is still sitting the garage collecting dust.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have the xbox 360 and also use it as a Media Center Extender. Love it and the games...NASCAR '09 of coarse.

BUT we play the wii at our friends and have a blast playing the sports games and guitar hero. cant wait until the kids get a little older. the Wii will be next on the xmas list!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Lynne in MD said:


> Lego Star Wars is really neat. If he's into either Legos or Star Wars (or Indiana Johns now, too), he'll love it. All three of mine do.
> 
> Can't help with package stuff, sorry.. I do know my girlfriend loves Guitar Hero, and she's in her mid-30s... =)
> 
> Lynne


He loves the Star Wars Legos game! Another must have to add to the list


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Go with the Wii and the DS Lite is a really nice portable system. The DS Lites are a bit fragile though, all three of the ones I've bought for the kids have some type of broken plastic parts. They all still work but they do break easily when handled the way kids do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't get a Wii !!! I got one, and got really sore from all the exercise. All that laughing and giggling from the grandkids is driving me crazy. You really need to get one of those systems that keep them on the couch staring like zombies at the screen. It makes it much quieter and more peaceful !

OK, maybe we love it , just a little.









Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Which Video Gaming System And Why?


Pong. Cheap.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sensai said:


> Don't get a Wii !!! I got one, and got really sore from all the exercise. All that laughing and giggling from the grandkids is driving me crazy. You really need to get one of those systems that keep them on the couch staring like zombies at the screen. It makes it much quieter and more peaceful !
> 
> OK, maybe we love it , just a little.
> 
> ...


FUNNY !!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We are nintendo all they way. started game cube went onto wii, game boys to DS. the only problem with the ds is the game as so small they keep losing them. At 20-40 buck a piece that kind of ticks you off. The wii's are 249 with one remote and generally you need two. with remote and numchuckl add another 50. If you have trouble finding one, i'll give you the hint. go onto gamestop's web site, it will give you a future ship date for their expensive bundles if they don't have any. this date is usally a monday, go to target on the Saturday or Sundauy as soon as the store opens and they will have their monthly allocation. I purchased ours a few months after they came out and they were back logged for a year. through calls and looking online and circulars I discovered this trick. Good Luck and you better start now.


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

We have the Wii and a PS2. Love the Wii. My inlaws spend more time on it when they visit than the kids do.
As an aside, I would HIGHLY recommend this product:
http://www.time-scout.com/
It is a card swipe access system for the game. You decide how much time the kids get, they have their own card to swipe in/out. When they swipe in, the game turns on. When they swipe out or run out of time, the game powers down. It has been awesome for our boys. They get to decide when to play, and learn about saving (time for the weekend, with friends, etc), and we don't have to worry about keeping constant track of the time. I know if they get 3 hours this week, I set 3 hours and that's all they get.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

After all the positive votes for the Wii system, I am now on the hunt...
I have called every store in our area and they are all out. It's so funny that if apparently everyone already has one (except me??), why are these things so difficult to find except online, where the prices are all jacked up??

GameStop - out








Target - out








Walmart - out








EB Games - out








Circuit City - out








Best buy - out









I talked to someone at my local Best Buy, who said to call them on Saturday night to see if and how many units they will be putting out on Sunday.
She said they usually have 30 or so...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> After all the positive votes for the Wii system, I am now on the hunt...
> I have called every store in our area and they are all out. It's so funny that if apparently everyone already has one (except me??), why are these things so difficult to find except online, where the prices are all jacked up??
> 
> GameStop - out
> ...


I was looking for a while...then walked into a local Fred Meyer early Saturday morning and they had 5. Guys said they would all be gone by 1pm. Got mine...left happy!!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

I can't believe no one has mentioned the best benefit to introducing your children to the world of video games. They can be used for the VERY BEST form of punishment available! Usually one threat of "do that again and the DS's are mine for a week" and all bad behavior stops (at least for a bit)!

Also, we have a very strict rule for keeping up with Gameboys & DS's. When they are not in use they must be in their designated spots. If I find one left out somewhere then I take it away for a day or so. This taught my boys to put them up every time they finished playing with them. BTW, this rule was created after my youngest lost his brand new DS only 3 days after he got it and we never found it again! Once he finally got another one, the new rule was made and so far it has worked!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Eric&Lesley said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the best benefit to introducing your children to the world of video games. They can be used for the VERY BEST form of punishment available! Usually one threat of "do that again and the DS's are mine for a week" and all bad behavior stops (at least for a bit)!


Great idea. ill remember that.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for all of your input and advice!

I finally scored a Wii system at Best Buy last weekend!








They told me to call last Saturday night to find out if they were putting any out on Sunday morning. Turns out they were, and was told to line up around 8 am or before to make sure I had a good chance at getting one.

I opted not to line up early and called when they opened at 10 am. I was told they still had them, so I sped over there, turning into a parking spot on practically 2 wheels, jumped out of my car and went running for the door as soon as I saw another woman doing the same thing.

As I entered the store, I saw that everyone waiting in line to pay, had a Wii under their arms







I raced this woman to the back of the store, (expecting to see her grab the last one in existence), and was shocked that there were about 8 left







I swear I saw rays of light and heard angels singing when the stacked pile appeared before my eyes









I got mine and hugged it, even high fived another mom and we laughed about how lucky and stupid we felt at the same time








I got the extra nunchuck and controller with 9 more sports games and left there happy and relieved that my search was finally over...
Best part was that I was able to purchase it for regular retail instead of some crazy inflated online price









Ahhh...It's gonna be a great Christmas morning!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I finally scored a Wii system at Best Buy last weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii was the only gift that Lee asked for last Christmas. But with the ongoing deliberate shortage (Nintendo limits the production), scoring a Wii appeared to be mission impossible.

Then about 4 days before Christmas, Sherry went to Toys-R-Us on a whim. Not a Wii in sight. She asked at the desk if they might get any in before Christmas. Lady behind the desk asked her to wait a minute, went to the back of the store, and came back with a Wii! Seems they were having WAY too many arguments over who saw it first, so they did not put them out on the floor.

So our son got his Christmas wish. Wii...er...We got the bill....









Dan


----------

